
Internet Archive raises National Emergency Library: 1M free books no waitlist - mekarpeles
https://www.cnet.com/news/internet-archives-national-emergency-library-has-over-a-million-books-to-read-right-now/
======
sayhar
This is a big deal

~~~
mekarpeles
Thanks @sayhar! specially given so many libraries across the country are
currently shut down.

------
Rebelgecko
legally, how are they able to do this with books that aren't public domain?

